# Do you wish you’d had a larger, or smaller, family ?



## Wren (Dec 17, 2019)

I had my daughter at a very young age, our life was erratic to say the least so I always felt it would be unfair to bring another child into it, but I would’ve loved a son.......(not instead of, as well as my girl) 

Do you ever wish you’d had more, or less children ?


----------



## hollydolly (Dec 17, 2019)

I have one precious daughter.  I lost my son to still  birth when my daughter was 8. I would have loved to have had more siblings for her, but it wasn't to be , and I really regret that.


----------



## toffee (Dec 17, 2019)

I have sons' but would love to have had another 2 boys ……..and lost one in pregnancy .


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2019)

Never tried for more
Tried real hard for less
Not hard enough, evidently
Two boys, two gurls

They didn't git in my way much
Only carried one hammer into the woods
Never to be seen again
My Craftsman framing hammer

Come to think of it...they owe me

I may take it out on the 17 grandkids


----------



## RadishRose (Dec 17, 2019)

Yes, one more.

I miscarried my first child, then had my son. I wish I'd had a second son.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 17, 2019)

*I am very lucky to have 2 children,a boy and a girl. I would have loved to have another one but because of medical issues it was very hard for me to get pregnant. I look at both my children like they are a blessing*.


----------



## Judycat (Dec 17, 2019)

No, we had a hard enough time raising the three we had. A lot of people around my area have 8 or more children, family turns into a crazy cult. Think Hatfield's and McCoy's. Ridiculous. "Children" are still under the thumb of Mom and Dad at age 30. I said no.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Dec 17, 2019)

We are blessed with what we have 3 boys and 3 girls..

My wife was an only child and while we where engaged she said she wanted 6 children, I laughed at that!!


----------



## Meanderer (Dec 17, 2019)

We have 4 children, 8 grand kids, and 3 great grands....and zero regrets.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 17, 2019)

We wanted a boy and a girl. We got them, and then, big surprise, another boy. It turned out for the better though in the long run. Love them all.


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 17, 2019)

Gary O' said:


> Never tried for more
> Tried real hard for less
> Not hard enough, evidently
> Two boys, two gurls
> ...


"Not hard enough, evidently?" Sir, I beg to differ with you, given the results!


----------



## treeguy64 (Dec 17, 2019)

Two daughters. Just fine.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Dec 17, 2019)

I have 2 daughters, 3 granddaughters & 1 great son-in- law!


----------



## Gary O' (Dec 17, 2019)

Judycat said:


> "Children" are still under the thumb of Mom and Dad at age 30.


Bu....bu...but they're so much fun when small


----------



## Judycat (Dec 17, 2019)

Haha. We waited an hour for Santa to arrive and then the nightmare began.


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 17, 2019)

hollydolly said:


> I have one precious daughter.  I lost my son to still  birth when my daughter was 8. I would have loved to have had more siblings for her, but it wasn't to be , and I really regret that.


I’m so sorry to hear about your loss.....


----------



## Lc jones (Dec 17, 2019)

I wish we’d had a larger family, my mother had nine children in her family and we always had a great time when we went to family reunions.  But I am very thankful for the three children that I do have.


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Dec 17, 2019)

I was an only child and many times wished for a sibling. I had trouble conceiving but eventually ended up with a boy and girl. The hubby and I were happy with that. Now we have two wonderful grand sons.


----------



## jujube (Dec 17, 2019)

I had five sisters. My late husband came from a family of eleven kids. We couldn't imagine not having a big family.

We planned to have six, then four, then two.  

The Good Lord decided to bless us with one.  I think I would have liked to have two, but it never happened.


----------



## Duster (Dec 17, 2019)

I would have liked having a daughter, in addition to the son I do have.  
My son was a joy to raise, a happy child.  
Though my son is married, there won't be any children. My husband and I had so looked forward to someday being grandparents, but it was never meant to be.  
We have nieces and nephews, grand nieces and nephews, but it isn't the same. 
Though I've looked into fostering, I no longer have the energy.  Having such old parents wouldn't be fair to a young person, either. 
A friend's daughter {in her 40's, stable marriage, with 4 teenage girls} adopted an orphaned teen girl, who was a friend of her girls. 
The girl was 17 and didn't want anyone telling her what to do or making rules for her to follow.  It caused their family a lot of heartache.
Things went badly and they ended up returning the adopted girl to the foster care system.


----------



## DaveA (Dec 18, 2019)

I was an only child and my wife had one sister.  We had 3 girls and  a boy - - none of them required any "planning".  Two of the four have reached their 60's with the other two close behind.

All of them married and they have produced 13 grandchildren and 8 (to be 9 in May) great grands.  All are close and at our Christmas celebration this year (which will be held on  Dec. 29th), everyone will be present (barring illness or emergencies). Even our one grandson, who lives on the west coast, will be flying in.


----------



## JustBonee (Dec 18, 2019)

Happy and blessed with the three children I was given ... two daughters and one son.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

I came from a small family with two older brothers. One was killed in 1979 when he was just 20. My father was an only child and my moms brothers both were killed. She lost her mom at 19 years of age to MS and her father , who served in the war became a POW and was all messed up when he got out. That in itself messed my mom up who met my dad and married him within 3 months. We moved from England in 1965 so I never met any relatives except my paternal grandparents when very young so there were no aunts, uncles, or cousins to speak of.

Now I have two SIL’s, 3 BIL’s 4 nieces and 4 nephews, a MIL & FIL whom I get along with well.
We don’t see each other often but do keep in touch regularly.

Yes I wish I had a sister. Of course, the idea of a sister in my imagination is probably much nicer than what a real sister would be like but I’m allowed to dream.


----------



## Keesha (Dec 18, 2019)

Now about our immediate family:
We’ve had 3 bunnies - 2 shepherds, and a schnoodle whom we loved and adored. Now we have a cat, a Yorkie and another schnoodle who are our fur kids. They are dearly loved- spoiled even , but that’s our choice and ours alone and we wouldn’t have it any other way.

My man didn’t want any human children and I certainly wasn’t going to argue about it.


----------



## Autumn72 (Dec 25, 2019)

Judycat said:


> No, we had a hard enough time raising the three we had. A lot of people around my area have 8 or more children, family turns into a crazy cult. Think Hatfield's and McCoy's. Ridiculous. "Children" are still under the thumb of Mom and Dad at age 30. I said no.


With all that happened presently I would not unless divorce never was an option.


----------



## Loreen (Jan 1, 2020)

I have 1 daughter and she is amazing. She has also made me a Grandma to a wonderful little boy. So I find myself truly blessed.


----------



## tortiecat (Jan 1, 2020)

A daughter and a son, 3 grand daughters, 2 grand sons; a great grand son
and a great grand daughter.  I am so content with my family!


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 1, 2020)

I am only child and never felt the loss of not having siblings until now.I would like a good Sister or and Brother; caring loving ones to help me through a very hard part of my life. I have two wonderful Sons good DIL's and three gr8 GC and thank God for them.

I know siblings are not always good and can cause terrible problems but I know some who have good loving siblings who will call in or phone and say "Hi Sis...how's things with you? Do you need help with anything?


----------



## retiredtraveler (Jan 1, 2020)

Wren said:


> I had my daughter at a very young age, our life was erratic to say the least so I always felt it would be unfair to bring another child into it, but I would’ve loved a son.......(not instead of, as well as my girl)
> 
> Do you ever wish you’d had more, or less children ?


We did not have children, by choice. We're very happy with that decision. We took a lot of 'heat' early on for not wanting children. I can't begin to tell you how many people, who raised children, have told us we made the right decision. We have seen far too many parents who are not happy with the 'child situation' they are in, or were in. And yes, plenty of people happy they raised kids.


----------



## Marlene (Jan 1, 2020)

Two sons and one daughter.  Perfect.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 1, 2020)

Marlene said:


> Two sons and one daughter.  Perfect.


I would like a good, loving Daughter. My two Sons are caring and loving a Daughter may have a closer relationship with me like had with my Mother


----------



## street (Jan 1, 2020)

My wife and I come from very small family's and have just one son.  He isn't married but is seeing a very nice profession lady for over a year now.  She has a young daughter and is so much fun when we can be around them.  
My prayers are my son finds someone because he won't have any family when we are gone.  So, a larger family would be nice but sometimes that isn't always good either.


----------



## Ruthanne (Jan 1, 2020)

Never had any children but am happy for the size of my family of origin.  Parents had 6 children making things pretty interesting.


----------



## Lvstotrvl (Jan 1, 2020)

I have 2 daughters n 3 granddaughters n thanks to my oldest granddaughter I now have a grandson in-law!


----------



## peppermint (Jan 1, 2020)

We have a son and daughter...Both married..  Son has a daughter and Son and my daughter has a Son and daughter...
We will be going to my first Grandson's  marriage in August, to a Beautiful loving girl....
My parents both had 10 siblings each....All have past away....My older brother past also...I have 1 brother left that is married and has a boy and a girl that are married with children....


----------



## Catlady (Jan 2, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> I would like a good, loving Daughter. My two Sons are caring and loving a Daughter may have a closer relationship with me like had with my Mother


I have read that sons get angry fast but also forgive fast.  Daughters take longer to estrange but do so for much longer.  Not all mothers and daughters get along.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jan 2, 2020)

Yes agree about Sons. My youngest Son is 49 a smashing bloke and a good Son to me and his late Dad. But he has a short fuse and Ive been at the end of it a couple of times over the years and he is the only one who can reduce me to tears but then he is profusely sorry and cant stop apologising.

My other Son Ive never known him to lose his temper with me and he is 51. A loving two Sons I am blessed with.

Yes maybe Daughters are not always good to their patents. I loved my Mum very much but we rubbed eachother up the wrong way a few times over the years and clashed over not serious things but we were both strong minded and I used to get impatient with her but never lost my temper.


----------



## Catlady (Jan 2, 2020)

CrackerJack said:


> I loved my Mum very much but we rubbed eachother up the wrong way a few times over the years and clashed over not serious things but we were both strong minded and I used to get impatient with her but never lost my temper.



I like to read about psychology.  I've read that two men can get along fine, but two women seldom can.  Mainly because of the nesting instinct, still active in women past childbearing.  A woman wants to be queen of her house and kitchen and does not want to share with another female with the same instincts.  Like everything else in life, there are exceptions to that rule, depending on personalities.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Jan 2, 2020)

I was told a long time ago that when they are little they are little problems, when they are bigger they are bigger problems....


----------



## Wren (Jan 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I was told a long time ago that when they are little they are little problems, when they are bigger they are bigger problems....


A similar saying I’ve heard is, ‘They make you arms ache when they’re babies and your heart ache when they’re grown’


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 2, 2020)

I have 2 sons and 1 daughter.  My daughter is the youngest. I really wanted the last one to be a girl.. she is 27.  
We are all a close knit family... have our ups and downs but would not trade them for all the tea in China. They are all living on their own..YESSSSS!!!!  My daughter was the last to leave the nest at age 26.  They are enough..do not wish I had more or less.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 2, 2020)

Ken N Tx said:


> I was told a long time ago that when they are little they are little problems, when they are bigger they are bigger problems....


Being grown.. that's when their bigger problems belong to them. I will give advice/my opinion from afar.


----------



## Autumn72 (Jan 16, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I like to read about psychology.  I've read that two men can get along fine, but two women seldom can.  Mainly because of the nesting instinct, still active in women past childbearing.  A woman wants to be queen of her house and kitchen and does not want to share with another female with the same instincts.  Like everything else in life, there are exceptions to that rule, depending on personalities.


Respect is a word I love...missing in all l. my daughters.


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 17, 2020)

My husband and I planned our family before we married. We decided to have three birth children, which we did, and then to adopt a child less fortunate than our own. We adopted a nine year old black lad with moderate learning difficulties, and a Greek Cypriot baby with Down's Syndrome. We also fostered a teenager with DS.


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 17, 2020)

Catlady said:


> I like to read about psychology.  I've read that two men can get along fine, but two women seldom can.  Mainly because of the nesting instinct, still active in women past childbearing.  A woman wants to be queen of her house and kitchen and does not want to share with another female with the same instincts.  Like everything else in life, there are exceptions to that rule, depending on personalities.


I was glad to see there are exceptions to that rule.  I miss my daughter living with me and her dad.  She was not perfect but that is my Popcorn..lol   I call her Popcorn.  I have soo many names for her... I so miss her but she is a young adult and doing fine... I am so proud of her.


----------



## Gardenlover (Jan 17, 2020)

Wish I had a larger bank account. Opps, we're talking about family here.


----------



## Pepper (Jan 17, 2020)

Wish I had a nicer family.


----------



## peppermint (Jan 17, 2020)

Pepper said:


> Wish I had a nicer family.


Oh, I'm so sorry....Sometimes friends can be nicer then family....


----------



## peppermint (Jan 17, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> My husband and I planned our family before we married. We decided to have three birth children, which we did, and then to adopt a child less fortunate than our own. We adopted a nine year old black lad with moderate learning difficulties, and a Greek Cypriot baby with Down's Syndrome. We also fostered a teenager with DS.


God Bless you and hubby....


----------



## Ladybj (Jan 17, 2020)

pleinmont said:


> My husband and I planned our family before we married. We decided to have three birth children, which we did, and then to adopt a child less fortunate than our own. We adopted a nine year old black lad with moderate learning difficulties, and a Greek Cypriot baby with Down's Syndrome. We also fostered a teenager with DS.


Many blessings to you and your family!!!


----------



## pleinmont (Jan 18, 2020)

retiredtraveler said:


> We did not have children, by choice. We're very happy with that decision. We took a lot of 'heat' early on for not wanting children. I can't begin to tell you how many people, who raised children, have told us we made the right decision. We have seen far too many parents who are not happy with the 'child situation' they are in, or were in. And yes, plenty of people happy they raised kids.



Good for you, no one should have children if they don't want them. My youngest sister and her husband never wanted kids, but my late mother used to tell them they should have some like the rest of her sisters. Fortunately they stuck to their guns and have no regrets.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 10, 2020)




----------



## debbie in seattle (Mar 10, 2020)

My husband had 13 siblings, you think we were going to have a large family?    Ended up with two daughters.  Man, the stories he could tell.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 10, 2020)

We are a blended family; 3 his and 2 mine (3 boys/2 girls.)  We married when they were all quite small so it was a melee' from the get-go, but overall was really great and I wouldn't change a thing.  They all grew up to be wonderful, productive and responsible people and I'm so proud of them all.   So no, I don't wish for anything different.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Mar 10, 2020)

I wanted one child and I wanted it to be a boy. I got just what I wanted. People, including my mother and my son as a teenager, prodded me to have another child. I no longer had a husband and by that time I wouldn't have wanted to "start over" anyway. Thank God I have a wonderful, fun son.


----------

